# Watch out Canada, Chopper's on his way!!



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chopper is going to Canada Saturday. He's going to stay with Morris B. until November. Hopefully he'll come back with his Can Ch., then back stateside to finish here. We have two points owner handled so far. 

Can't wait, but I sure will miss him.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Coming to Ontario?

Not much going on up here, 1 show Jan 16-18, & 3 shows in Feb.

CKC Calendar of Events


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morris is in Loretto, Ontario. Chopper will be with Morris until November, and Morris is a professional handler, so I'm sure he already has a show schedule set. He'll work with Chopper there and then bring him to the Specialties here beginning in May.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh you will surely miss him. Almost a year with out your boy, but I'm sure Morris will take good care of him. I don't know where Loretto is exactly but think its close to me, so I'm sure there will be lots of shows for him to enter. How old is Chopper? And where are the pics? I'd love to see your boy since we may compete one day, (probably not)


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Small world Loretto is like 15 min's south of my place, has a wild bar the Loretto Inn.
Most of Conformation Events in ON start in May -> Sept. 

Well Good Luck!!

Trudy

It's on 50 just south of 89


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's an ok pict Chopper just turned two in October. 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyONkyMQ7Bg

and a youtube link

I don't usually stretch him that far


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We had a Canadian Reality TV show a few years back can't remember the name now.
They film it during the Summer Ontario All breed dog show season, they followed about 6 different pro handlers.
They said it costs about $30k to put on a CKC CH, now this was a few years ago so I guess the price may have gone up now.
Was a cool TV show, wish I could remember the name


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerWe had a Canadian Reality TV show a few years back can't remember the name now.
> They film it during the Summer Ontario All breed dog show season, they followed about 6 different pro handlers.
> They said it costs about $30k to put on a CKC CH, now this was a few years ago so I guess the price may have gone up now.
> Was a cool TV show, wish I could remember the name


I think I know the show you're talking about, Brian. Going to the Dogs rings a bell but I'm not sure if that's the name. Wasn't there a standard poodle breeder they were following, and a handler who showed a Golden retriever?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Cheryl, that's it









I did a Search and found this......... Going to the Dogs


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: They said it costs about $30k to put on a CKC CH, now this was a few years ago so I guess the price may have gone up now.


It cost me a good deal LESS than that for two Canadian Championships. I would say about $1000 for the first one, and about $2000 for the second one (he had to make two trips). That included entries, registrations, and handling fees.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Daphne

chasethedog is sending her boy up here for the full Show season (Jan-Nov), if I read it right.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

By the way, I have a question, when the Canadian Registration says that US residents must make payment in Canadian funds, what does that mean? Can I pay using a personal check?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:Can I pay using a personal check?


I would recommend that you pay using a credit card. The credit company will get the best conversion rate for you. If not, you would need a certified check in Canadian funds.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks.

Hopefully he will finish fast in Canada, and the US too, to keep it down. His litter brother was sold in June ans finished stateside before his second birthday in Oct.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck! Don't think I could ever send my dog away for that long, I'd miss them too much.
BTW, I like the name Bleibtreu, whoever thought of that CUTE!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

It's Don Smith's kennel name. I never thought to ask him what it means. If you know, please share it with me


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, Bleib means "stay" in german, and treu - true? So I would read it as Staytrue's. I could be wrong. But I thought it was cute.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Treu could also be translated as "loyal".


----------

